# BABIES NEED HELP [Morning update]



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok Im trying to breath here.

Went out to feed today and one of my nubian does who never had an udder [not a first timer, but first with me] No udder, no belly nothing, and she popped out triplets!!! One was born stillborn, the other two live doelings. But they are soooooo small. They seem semi active, but mom has no milk and they have no sucking response at all. They are semi active. I need help here... i dont have a syringle and hubby dumped my calostrum out cause he thought it was bad milk [grr another story] I cant get to the store, dont have kyro syrup, someone give me the coffee receipt. If i can keep em ok til 6 pm hubby can get me stuff I need but Im not sure theyll make it that long. I cant believe how small there little hooves are. i do not believe she was full term. But not sure.  Really wanna save these girls. Prayers too please


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: HELP HELP BABIES NEED HELP*

Where are you? Are there any breeders around you who can help? Those babies definitely need colostrum. I know that, here, I could call our local feed store and ask them to bring me some on credit and the guy there would send his son out with it (trust me - been there, done that), but I live in a teeny, tiny town. Any hope of something like that there? I'll be praying for you and them. :hug: 
-Tina


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: HELP HELP BABIES NEED HELP*

What about another doe? Do you have any others in milk now? I know that some people here give whole cow's milk to little ones. That wouldn't help with the colostrum issue, but it might help tide them over. I'm just trying to brainstorm any solutions for you. Someone with a lot more experience than I have will have some better answers, I'm sure. Hang in there.
-Tina


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: HELP HELP BABIES NEED HELP*

I have does with milk, and I gave them a bit of that in hopes. But Im not sure theyll make it without the colustrum. Yeah the nearest feed store is 25 miles away from me, and they arent the types to do something like bring it out on credit. There all about bucks.  There soooo beautiful. I cant believe how little they are. There hooves are like my thumb nail and their pure nubian.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: HELP HELP BABIES NEED HELP*

How are the babies' temperatures? I know that their bodies can't use the food unless they are warm enough. I'm so sorry that I don't have more info. for you. I hope you get the answers you need soon, and I'll continue praying for you and the beautiful babies.
-Tina


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: HELP HELP BABIES NEED HELP*



maple hill farm tina said:


> How are the babies' temperatures? I know that their bodies can't use the food unless they are warm enough. I'm so sorry that I don't have more info. for you. I hope you get the answers you need soon, and I'll continue praying for you and the beautiful babies.
> -Tina


I cant temp them right now, but their body temp seems good. They seem to be doing ok considering. Im pretty sure they are premature, and they just dont have any sucking reflex at all.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: HELP HELP BABIES NEED HELP*

If you have no one in milk - then give them some cows milk - you do not want them to go hypoglycemic. Do you have any honey, pancake syrup, evaporated milk - anything like that?

Do you have any BoSe, vit e capsules?


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: HELP HELP BABIES NEED HELP*



kelebek said:


> If you have no one in milk - then give them some cows milk - you do not want them to go hypoglycemic. Do you have any honey, pancake syrup, evaporated milk - anything like that?
> 
> Do you have any BoSe, vit e capsules?


I do have pancake syrup. Will that do?

Neighbor is working on getting me some BoSe


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: HELP HELP BABIES NEED HELP*

Gave em a bit of pancake syrup, and they pepped up a little. So I tried again to feed em, and they drank a little from the bottle. its another does milk. Its not the stick colstrum, but its the day after milk, so maybe itll be a bit better then "normal" milk. Suppose the next 24 hrs or maybe the next few will tell alot. We have 4 baby goats in our house!!! LOL


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: HELP HELP BABIES NEED HELP*

That is excellent - even though colostrum is the best - at this point it is just trying to get them to survive. I would just put a little of the sugar syrup on your finger and put it on their tongue - not a whole lot - but enough to get the blood sugar up.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: HELP HELP BABIES NEED HELP*

Do you have nutra drench...that helps also.... I would call around to goat breeders and see if any have some colostrum for you to buy.... The sooner you can get it to them.... the better the chances.... if there is no suck reflux.... use a syringe without the needle.... and stick your index finger in the mouth...as if it where a teat...

If you can't get colostrum at all... try to call a friend ...to take you to the store....
As for the milk let down on momma.... you can get a shot of Oxytocin....from a vet.... or see if a breeder has that as well... keep trying to milk mom....and lightly bump her.... as a baby would on her udder..... put a syringe to her teat and see if you can get any precious colostrum from her.....make sure the plugs at the end of the teats are open..... feed any colostrum that you get to the babies.....as long as you can get out an ice cube size... they should be OK...... I am praying that all ends up OK... :hug: ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: HELP HELP BABIES NEED HELP*

if you can get colostrum in the first 24 hours thats your goal. if not they can survive without it.

They probably are preemie I hope they make it for you. I have had some preemies before and they made it after a lot of TLC so its possible.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: HELP HELP BABIES NEED HELP*

Im not getting my hopes up theyll make it. According to my dates I think they are 8 days early to when it was even possible for the doe to have been bred.

But they seem to be fighting, I took some pics of them so youll could see. They are very pretty colored. One tan and white, one brown and white. The stillborn was a very flashy painted buckling.

Every keep praying and Ill keep you uodated. Thank you Kelebek and tina for quick responses.

Toth- I get drips of stuff, but its like clear... and not sticky... I did squeeze a little of that in the babies, but it was just a few drips.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: HELP HELP BABIES NEED HELP*

i agree with the others. are there any other breeders around?
I've kept kids alive before by using a colostrum replacement too, mine was calf manna. but goats' is the best of course

I'm rooting for them!


----------



## goinggoaty (May 19, 2010)

*Re: HELP HELP BABIES NEED HELP*

ray: for your little ones I hope they pull through for you. I swear animals are a roller coaster ride of emotions for sure. I am sending good thoughts your way......


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: HELP HELP BABIES NEED HELP*

The girls... yuo cant see it but there painted lol. Ill get better pics if they make it. The brown and white one has splashed white down her chest and her belly is white. Then white on the other side of her. Both have big white spots on their head. The tan one has white all over you jsut cant tell.










Thank you goinggoaty, they sure are. Im exhausted lol


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: HELP HELP BABIES NEED HELP*

Oh they are so precious, I hope they make it.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: HELP HELP BABIES NEED HELP*

Oh my! Hang in there, I think they'll make it! If they are not sucking, can you tube them? I've done that before and had goodluck. Of course, if they'll nurse -- all the better. You said you had a doe in milk with "day old" colostrum. Thatmight help too! Good luck! Will they try to stand at all yet?


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: HELP HELP BABIES NEED HELP*



citylights said:


> Oh my! Hang in there, I think they'll make it! If they are not sucking, can you tube them? I've done that before and had goodluck. Of course, if they'll nurse -- all the better. You said you had a doe in milk with "day old" colostrum. Thatmight help too! Good luck! Will they try to stand at all yet?


Im trying, its exhausting. They were suckling but they are now starting to get the hang of it. Was squeezing milk in there from the nipple at first. Gave them pancake syrup and they pepped up a little and drank a little milk. They are trying as well. They try to stand, but can not, their legs are way to weak, and sooo fragile and weak looking.  The mom has 4 day old babies, but i was working on getting her to stand on the milk stand, so i have been milking her as well, just happened to have the day old milk in there. Weird how that happened? Had colostrum too, but it appears someone threw it out. Grr hubby now says it wasnt him.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: HELP HELP BABIES NEED HELP*

the day old stuff is better then nothing for sure at this point. They are really cute I hope they make it.

Dont force to much milk into them if their body temps are low that can kill them. SO make sure they stay above 100 so that they can digest that milk


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: HELP HELP BABIES NEED HELP*

I am so sorry your babies are struggling. This must be so dramatic for all involved, especially their mama. They are just soooo darned cute! I hope you can save them. It sounds like you are doing everything you possibly can. Thoughts and prayers for your new babies!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: HELP HELP BABIES NEED HELP*

My goodness, it's a miracle the sweet lil' things even survived their birth..good for you that you found them when you did..that really had to be a surprise :hug:

I agree, keep them warm and feeding tiny amounts very often will help them gain strength, remember to think of yourself too :hug: 
Prayers sent for those sweeties to gain strength and for their mama too, I'm sure she's confused as to what happened.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: HELP HELP BABIES NEED HELP*



> Toth- I get drips of stuff, but its like clear... and not sticky... I did squeeze a little of that in the babies, but it was just a few drips.


 Keep trying.. that is better than nothing... :hug: ...the more you stimulate mom... the more she will produce...clear or not...it should thic...it still should be some sort of colostrum....still try to get more colostrum somewhere... if you can....
It is usually the babies ...that bump her bag to stimulate her to drop milk....so that is what you are doing in there place.... to help her drop milk..... If dh says... he didn't throw away colostrum....dig in the freezer....and take everything out... it may be hidden behind something..when we are stressed sometimes we may over look it... :wink: ..prayers for the little ones.... :hug: ray:

They are adorable....... :hug: :thumb:


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: HELP HELP BABIES NEED HELP*

Their mama doesnt even know she had babies. She had them and walked away from them, which is why they were just laying on the ground flat when i came out. One was dead and the other two almost, and she had no milk. Didnt think it was a good idea to show her she had them.

They are hanging in there, eating a bit about every hour. The tan one is still a bit weak in the legs but is now standing.  The brown one is trying but hasnt stood yet.

*Added later*

I will try again to get something from mom. Does them being pre mature make the milk not quite right? Anyone know?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: HELP HELP BABIES NEED HELP*

It's odd that she has no milk...even with your estimate of them being 8 days early, she should at least have an udder...stimulating her would bring her into milk as well as make sure she cleans out.
They are making progress, feeling perkyenough to want to stand is awesome, you are doing a great job with them.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: HELP HELP BABIES NEED HELP*

Yeah it is odd, I mean there is no udder at all. I cant get anything out but a few drips. Im kind of wondering... They are pure nubians and really nice looking girls. Im wondering if I wasnt told the truth about breeding history and stuff now. *sighs* Kind of sucks cause I spent the money to get nice does, and two of the three have had problems. The other, was in the same pen, so I wonder if he bred her at the same time... but again she doesnt even look pregnant. *sighs*

I have some hope for these girls, they are fighters for sure. Im soooo tired, and I have a feeling its gonna be a long long night. Thank you, Im trying my best... just hope its enough.

Thanks again everyone for the info and the support, you all help me keep going  I love goatspot.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: HELP HELP BABIES NEED HELP*

Good luck! It looks like you are doing everything in your power to save them. I SURE hope it works. They are very precious little babies. Keep hope alive!!!


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Even though I tried and feed her several times during the night, the tan one is passing on.  She took a turn for the worse about midnight or so.  



The little brown one is getting quiet frisky. Had her wrapped to keep her warm during the night when I was sleeping for a bit and she got made and wont stay wrapped anymore. And man is she getting fussy. Shes eating small amounts every hour, and still not standing yet. Im not sure about her either.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Do you have any honey? I have used honey water to perk up baby chicks b/c i read somewhere that it is the perfect electrolyte solution. I always keep it on hand.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry.. the one isn't doing well.....  :hug: 

I am still praying for them both.... :hug: ray:


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

Just sending my thoughts and prayers for them! I'm sorry to hear about the tan one - did she make it?


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

glenolam said:


> Just sending my thoughts and prayers for them! I'm sorry to hear about the tan one - did she make it?


The tan one passed on.


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that! But (as I'm sure everyone tells you and you _should know_) you did what you could. Keep the other one going and I'm sending hope your way!


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

glenolam said:


> I'm sorry to hear that! But (as I'm sure everyone tells you and you _should know_) you did what you could. Keep the other one going and I'm sending hope your way!


I keep telling myself that. But its hard to believe myself. I really wanted to save them, and she was the strongest at the start.

Sometimes i think the moms are cold for just walking away from them, then I wonder If they know something we dont, and were the ones trying to make them live when it isnt meant to be.

Im still fighting for the brown girl, she barely eats, but she eats often, and she still cant stand. Shes so tiny... but I wont give up til she does.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry the baby passed :hug: You are going above and beyond to help them, I know it does seem cold for the moms to "walk away" but you are right, sometimes they know more than we do about their babies.

I pray the surviving baby improves and thrives, you are doing what you can for her, the rest is up to her :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:hug: 

sorry.

hows the other?


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

AlaskaBoers said:


> :hug:
> 
> sorry.
> 
> hows the other?


She doesnt seem to be improving, but isnt getting worse either. My gut says Im gonna lose her too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Premies are so hard to pull through and if they didnt get that colostrum its even harder. Im sorry 

I hope the other makes it though


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry... this is so heart rending.

Like Liz says I think they "know" because of that survival instinct they still carry from being in the wild. The weaker ones in the herd could not only be a target but would potentially attrack predators to the herd too. 

You are doing so much more and giving/gave them more of a chance then they would have had.

:grouphug:


----------



## goinggoaty (May 19, 2010)

ray: :hug: Your way.... I sure hope she pulls through for you I'm so sorry about the tan one. It is cold that mothers will leave their young but its nature and lucky for these two you stepped in although you lost the tan one she felt love and comfort which is more than she would have if you had just let nature takes its course. Hang in there I hope things improve for you soon.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear the tan one passed  I hope and pray the brown one is able to pull through. 

I have to agree that animals are very smart. When something isn't right they just know... Doesn't mean they can't be saved, but in the mama's instinct, it's better to push them away and let them pass. So very very sad.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

This has not been a good day here, not only have we lost the tan one, but the brown one has about passed. To make matters even worse the mom never passed everything, and she is passing on as well. The vet was called but cant make it out til morning. We dont have a good goat vet out here. He thinks maybe there was another baby. or something went really wrong with the birth. Even if she dies were gonna have things looked at. Talk about a bad last couple days.  Im not sure that having the babies wasnt just to much for her... I feel bad, I didnt even know she was pregnant. After she had the kids she was thin, but I had no idea shed go down.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wow Im so sorry.

Sounds like the mom had something else going on which caused her to abort the kids early on. if she was that skinny that you didnt know she was pregnant and she had 3 I doubt there was 4 in there. But anythign I guess is possible. 

Did you give mom antibiotics for a retained placenta? what have you done to treat her for her condition? 

You are going to have a necropsy done?


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I have been in your position, and I can offer you my sympathy  It is very hard. (((hugs)))


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my, I am so sorry. :hug: 

I agree with Stacey, there may have been an underlying issue with the mom to have caused her to abort, the fact that she's down so fast after the delivery indicates that. I hope the vet can give you answers :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so very sorry, I've never been through anything like this so I can't imagine how difficult it must be for you. 
It does sound like there is something going on with your doe, and I hope you are able to find out what it is. 
I've seen horses go down hill as well as foals right after birth, and that has been the hardest thing with animals I've ever experienced, they weren't mine, but sure felt like they were since we were the ones taking care of them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your losses..  ..with preemies... it is hard to keep them going....you tried so hard...my heart goes out to you....Again I am so sorry.... :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:hug:
sorry. you did a great job.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry they didn't make it and that the mom is down now, too. I can't even imagine what you must be feeling right now. Just know that you did absolutely everything you could for those babies. :sigh: 
Again, I'm so sorry for your loss.
:hug: 
-Tina


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

I know what you're going though in a minor way. I have had a hard time with mothers and babies. My heart is with you as you go through this process. You have done all you can for these goats, don't blame yourself, I know it's hard, cause I felt the same way, but if you have asked, researched, and did everything you thought could help, then you have done all you can. Sometimes things just don't work out, sometimes they do. I only hope your next goat mother will be a much happier moment for you.


----------

